
Selecting the Right Video Codec for your Application - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/selecting-right-video-codec-your-application
======
ionela
VIDEO CODECs FOR YOUR APPLICATION. Back in the old days when there was only
analog video, there was not much concern on transmission bandwidth or storage
capacity. But with the advent of digital video, it became necessary to develop
video compression technologies that would fit digital signal into available
media. Standard Definition video or SD-SDI requires a bandwidth of 270 Mbps
while High Definition video or HD-SDI requires 1.5 Gbps.

